# tortoises



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A friend of ours found a tortoise in her garden. She didnt know what to do with it, so we've brought him home and he is living in our rockery/garden. However, we know nothing! I dont know what type he is, what he eats or drinks, what sort of habitat he likes..... or even if he is a "he"??????

He's a bit battered. it looks like he's had a few injuries in the past, part of his face is missing, and on one of his feet he seems to be missing some claws and he seems to have webbed feet??? Is he a terrapin???

Theres a picture of him in "my family" album, altho he's hiding. Can anyone help with some advice please????

Jo xxxx


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> A friend of ours found a tortoise in her garden. She didnt know what to do with it, so we've brought him home and he is living in our rockery/garden. However, we know nothing! I dont know what type he is, what he eats or drinks, what sort of habitat he likes..... or even if he is a "he"??????
> 
> He's a bit battered. it looks like he's had a few injuries in the past, part of his face is missing, and on one of his feet he seems to be missing some claws and he seems to have webbed feet??? Is he a terrapin???
> 
> ...


Jo

It's a herman doesn't look that old, although growth may have been stunted due to poor diet. We've had one for 7 years now. If it's male it will have a smaller 'tail' than female.

The first thing to do is give it a shallow bath in warmish water (obviously make sure it can breath) and leave for a few minutes, if it's thirsty it may well have a drink.

As far as food goes any sort of fruit or vegetable will be fine (they are herbivours), ours likes peppers, strawberries, cucumber be carefull not to feed to much lettuce, although they will munch all day they get very little nutrients from it other than water. If you can get to a pet store get some calcium powder and spinkle on food, this will help repair it's shell.

There are a few plants that are harmfull so be carefull if leaving outdoors.

Not wanting to worry you but the poo can carry e-coli and other diseases so wash your hands after touching.

If you leave it outside it will probably wander off (they can be incredibly quick!) so if you want to keep it you should fence it in.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Steven


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks Steve. I'm gonna take some more photos tomorrow, apparently he has webbed feet which suggest he may be a terrapin???????????? We'll see in the morning!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> thanks Steve. I'm gonna take some more photos tomorrow, apparently he has webbed feet which suggest he may be a terrapin???????????? We'll see in the morning!!
> 
> Jo xxx


sounds like a terrapin to me - in which case he needs easy access to water - they spend a lot of time on dry land, but need deep water to swim



tortoise feet









terrapin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just got up (ok, so I had a lay in) and my daughter has been out with Squishy since sunrise!?! we've also been discussing it on facebook and behind the scenes on here - she thinks, from what everyone has said that he's a terrapin????? The latest decision was made when she put down some lettuce and some dog food for him to choose! He chose the dog food??!!!

I cant stick him in the swimming pool can I - too much chlorine!!??
Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've just got up (ok, so I had a lay in) and my daughter has been out with Squishy since sunrise!?! we've also been discussing it on facebook and behind the scenes on here - she thinks, from what everyone has said that he's a terrapin????? The latest decision was made when she put down some lettuce and some dog food for him to choose! He chose the dog food??!!!
> 
> I cant stick him in the swimming pool can I - too much chlorine!!??
> Jo xxx


No he can't go in the swimming pool. anyway it wouldn't be hygenic from your point of view as he would probably empty his bowels in the water.
If he is a terrapin/turtle then it is highly likely that he is in fact a European pond turtle in which case he/she may well be a wild specimen and will be a bit shy and tend to pull into his shell when handled.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> No he can't go in the swimming pool. anyway it wouldn't be hygenic from your point of view as he would probably empty his bowels in the water.
> If he is a terrapin/turtle then it is highly likely that he is in fact a European pond turtle in which case he/she may well be a wild specimen and will be a bit shy and tend to pull into his shell when handled.



Ok, TOP TIP: Do not put the terrapin in the pool!!! Thanks for that Veronica, cos Ruby has visions of the two of them doing lengths !!!!!!!!:confused2::becky::becky::mmph:

Yes he is shy and goes into his shell. When I'm organised and dressed , I'll go out and take some more photos and see whats what!! BTW, thanks for your "behind the scenes" advise on this one Veronica. I'm a bit of an animal/creature lover and want "Squishy" to be happy

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jojo I have just googled and it is hard to get a picutre of a pond turtle, its mostly you tube stuff. But wiki has a page about them with a picture.

European pond terrapin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes, well he's a bit like that, certainly shapewise, tho not as shiny or dark. But he is a bit battered and beaten by life (we have that affinity lol) !

Jo xxx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> yes, well he's a bit like that, certainly shapewise, tho not as shiny or dark. But he is a bit battered and beaten by life (we have that affinity lol) !
> 
> Jo xxx


A drop of turtle soup should go down nicely and soon sort your little problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> A drop of turtle soup should go down nicely and soon sort your little problem.


:tape2:

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Beware of Terrapins, the little ******s bite...a lot....and it hurts! Best advice, get rid asap! (sorry).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

country boy said:


> Beware of Terrapins, the little ******s bite...a lot....and it hurts! Best advice, get rid asap! (sorry).


Best advice is don't put your finger near the mouth
I had 2 terrapins for a few years when my boys were little and no one ever got bitten by them but we were careful how we handled them.
Whe we moved to Germany they went to a lovely new home with someone who had a huge greenhouse with a big pond in it where they could live the life of riley


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

By the way jojo, have you decided yet whether squishy is a terrapin or a tortoise?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> By the way jojo, have you decided yet whether squishy is a terrapin or a tortoise?



Cant find him this morning (the piece of garden we keep him in is quite big with lots of hiding places), altho Ruby had him first thing. She offered him dog food and lettuce and he stuck his head in the dog food!!!!!!! I'll have another look in while. It siesta here now so all the shops are closed, cos I wanna buy him some kind of bath/container for some water?????????

When I find him I'll post some pictures of his feet lol

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If it ate dog food it is a carnivore, the tortoise only eats veg and fruit, sounds like you have a terrapin, they bite and grow big.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hepa said:


> If it ate dog food it is a carnivore, the tortoise only eats veg and fruit, sounds like you have a terrapin, they bite and grow big.


The fact that he seems to have webbed feet also suggests he is a terrapin
The clinching factor will be if he can swim. Tortoises would just sink if put into deep water while terrapins will dive down and swim underwater.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> The fact that he seems to have webbed feet also suggests he is a terrapin
> The clinching factor will be if he can swim. Tortoises would just sink if put into deep water while terrapins will dive down and swim underwater.



Right! We've just found him. We put him in the washing up bowl and - he initially sank, but then swam to the side and tried to get out! I've taken a photo of him trying to do a runner, so I'll try and put that in my album in a mo so we can all see his feet! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

An update on the "tortoise"!! We took him to the local river this evening. Ruby and her friend put him on the river bank to see to set him on his way in life. We werent sure whether he was a tortoise or a terrapin. However, on the river bank, he could have gone either way, but he chose to go the water and bury himself under the mud!!! A terrapin then!!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe he/she sounds lovely and very lucky to have landed a good home! You could make a pool easily enough for him by sinking one of the builders floppy buckets into your garden n filling it with water and a few rocks etc .....it's strange what kind of animals we end up adopting out here in Spain ......I have adopted a donkey, never had one before but absolutely love her to bits now and she has had a very bad life before coming to us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> An update on the "tortoise"!! We took him to the local river this evening. Ruby and her friend put him on the river bank to see to set him on his way in life. We werent sure whether he was a tortoise or a terrapin. However, on the river bank, he could have gone either way, but he chose to go the water and bury himself under the mud!!! A terrapin then!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


In that case probably a european pond turtle as I suspected. He'll he'll be fine fending for himself in the wild:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... and Ruby sobbed all the way home!!!! Black armbands and a sombre mood today lol!!!!! But no doubt we did the best thing, he's in the perfect environment!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> ........... and Ruby sobbed all the way home!!!! Black armbands and a sombre mood today lol!!!!! But no doubt we did the best thing, he's in the perfect environment!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I wonder how long it will be before someone else finds him and takes him home
To be happy as a pet he would need a large pond to swim in and as they empty their bowels in water it would get very smelly and need regular cleaning out. Not ideal pets IMO so you definitely did the right thing in releasing him back into the wild.


----------

